# How Many For How Long?



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

How many Warre Hives do you run and how long have you been running them? 

I will hopefully have 5 come May and have been running them for only 1 year.


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got 5 Warres now, 2 of them for 3 years, probably a few more this spring. I run Top Bars and Langs also so I really have to not let things get out of control. I tend to be a bit of a bee "hoarder"
Ernie


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Have one hive this spring will be my first full year running it. I will be making two more hives for hopefully catching some swarms. When my beehouse is done I hope to be running up to 6-8 warres.


----------

